# Ipad et Disque dur externe



## xavvir280913 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Avant d'acheter un IPad, je me pose la question suivante. Je sais qu'il est possible d'importer des photos depuis l'appareil photo ou la carte SD directement sur l'IPad, mais est-il possible ensuite après avoir trié les photos de les sauvegarder sur un disque dur externe sans passer par un ordinateur? (transfert des photos et films directement depuis l'IPad vers un disque dur)

L'idée est de partir en voyage avec le seul IPad pour économiser le transport d'un ordi...

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, merci.


----------



## skynext (2 Novembre 2013)

Il existe des solutions de stockage externe sans fils mais je n'ai jamais test&#233; sinon &#224; partir du moment ou tu as une connections internet tu peut faire un backup sur une dropbox ou sur Flickr (qui offre 1TB de stockage gratuit)


----------

